# Jack Russell - Red sore skin on belly and upper legs.



## Louis Alder (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi there,

For the last 2 years or so, we have been doing everything to prevent our 8 year old jack from having this red, sore skin. When I look closely, his skin looks like a snakes it is all segmented into scales when he has an outbreak.

He is currently on prednisolone, but I don't want to keep him on steroids. Vet blood tests were inconclusive, and the vet suggested he is allergic to meat. So all he is fed is peas, carrots and white fish.

Does anyone know what we can do to soothe his skin? He is constantly itching and rubbing his belly along the floor.

Attached are some photos of his skin, these photos were taken last night and he is currently on his strict diet. When he was fed meat, and branded pet foods, his skin would bleed, but now it is just red and sore. We want him to have normal non itchy hot skin!

Please offer some ideas!  Maybe it isn't his diet? Help!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh bless his heart! 
Have all other allergies have been ruled out? Like pet bed material, washing powder reactions, anything in your garden, like a place he may like to lie that may irritate?
(Muttly likes to lie in the poisonous plant  )

How long has he been treated for this meat allergy? I'm very suprised that he has a meat allergy tbh, never heard of it!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a referral to a dermatological specialist.

Blood tests for skin problems are notoriously unreliable.

Poor little mite - that looks horribly painful.

Sadly, steroids may be the only long term treatment. Better than suffering day in and day out.


----------



## Louis Alder (Jul 27, 2015)

Haha oh Muttly 

Seems bonkers Toby having meat allergies! We rescued him, and he was fine for about 3-4 years then all of a sudden his skin got terrible.

No those allergies haven't been ruled out - the vets allergy test was pointless  - He loves to sleep on beds, so maybe it could be washing powder then? He doesn't really lie in the garden, just runs around it.


----------



## Louis Alder (Jul 27, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Get a referral to a dermatological specialist.
> 
> Blood tests for skin problems are notoriously unreliable.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do that now!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No advice but poor little dog - you must be so stressed with worry for him 
I really hope you can get referred to a specialist and they can help


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

You could soothe his skin with aloe vera gel. 
Narrowing down what thing/s he is allergic to will take time & you could try an exclusion diet. Some dogs are allergic to certain meat but not
others so you could try one meat at a time for a number of days. I gather some dogs can be really reactive to chicken but not turkey &
others allergic to wheat or rice. My Flax was/is allergic to rape (as in plant) & would get bloody semi circles under her eyes when she
ran thru rape field so we now avoid them totally. Lupin used to get nettle rash (at least I think it was nettles) but seems fine now we have
moved to moorland area where nettles can be avoided. If your dog is still itchy on non meat diet there is obviously still something he is 
reacting to... Good luck


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Doesn't really sound like meat if he was fine for years and then suddenly it came on, unless you changed his food and it's some kind of different grain in the food?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

dogs can get seasonal allergies from grass even if they're not lying in it all that often. I recommend sending a hair sample off to this guy
https://www.facebook.com/groups/226765844040526/
he does allergy testing and also makes up any medication for the animal. I found out my cat was allergic to all sorts of things.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my - what a poor little fella, looks so sore  

Is he always pink and sore, or does it get better and then come back ? 

Along with food, you could also look at washing powder, plug in air-freshners, floor cleaner etc. shampoo you use on him.

I think if your vet hasn't got to the bottom of it in 2 years then you need to find a new vet or specialist.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Also meant to ask - has the vet ever suggested Atopica or the newer Apoquel ? 

My mother in laws dog is on Atopica and before that she would almost eat herself raw. Has made a vast improvement to her dog's life even after being reduced to a really low amount now.


----------



## CMGT (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have just seen your posts about the red leg rash on your jack Russell 2 years ago, I'm hoping you managed to resolve it? 
We have the same problem right now with our rescued jack Russell who is about 6 years old...
Curiously your dog looks identical to ours!


----------



## kirca20 (May 24, 2021)

Louis Alder said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the last 2 years or so, we have been doing everything to prevent our 8 year old jack from having this red, sore skin. When I look closely, his skin looks like a snakes it is all segmented into scales when he has an outbreak.
> 
> ...


hi. i have the same problem with my parson jack russel. she is 3 years old and for the last 2 years she suffered the same.vets are not helping out at all, prescribing all sorts. I WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAVE AN ANSWER TO THE PROBLEM YET ? PLEASE HELP WITH ANY IDEEAS. I AM WORRIED ABOUT HER . THANKS


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is an old thread but, I had a Parson Russell who had this problem, but only in Summer.

The cause was actually long grass, brushing against him underneath and releasing pollens, etc., onto his skin.

From March to October, I used to give him Piriton daily and avoided long grass. That worked for him.


----------



## kirca20 (May 24, 2021)

Louis Alder said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the last 2 years or so, we have been doing everything to prevent our 8 year old jack from having this red, sore skin. When I look closely, his skin looks like a snakes it is all segmented into scales when he has an outbreak.
> 
> ...


hi.

i have the same problem with my dog. I HAVE TRIED A LOT OF TREATMENTS AND DONT WORK. please ,can you tell me if you found a cure for your dog ? thank u


----------

